# How to open Mac OX mail program



## smithmdan (Nov 6, 2001)

How in the h___ do you open the mac OX mail program?

I'm not a Mac user, only trying to help a friend.

She always uses the recent items list to open it and I cleared the recent items list.

Now I can not figure out how to open the mail program.

Also would like to know how to make a short cut on the desktop on a mac.

Macs are extremely frustrating to me. If I had to use one daily I would probably ..............


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Several ways:

Use spotlight (blue icon in upper right) and type mail, and select what should be the first entry. (Apple Mail)

Open a Finder Window, click Applications in the left panel and you should see Apple Mail in the right panel that has that folder's contents.

To keep the item in the dock, after the app starts, right click the dock icon for Apple Menu and select Keep in dock.

For other handy methods of accessing programs, install the freeware Himmelbar which adds an application menu to the top menubar or drag the Applications folder into the dock and you'll have a pop-up of all your apps. (last assuming 10.5)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

P.S. To open a finder window, its the blue smile face icon on the very left of the dock or in the the menubar, select File -> New Finder Window


----------



## smithmdan (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks Head Rush,

Could not find email program in applications using finder.
Some how it just was not showing up.

Finally ran 10.2.8 update package from Apple downloads and was then able to access Mail program.

Used make alias and dragged that to desktop. Then dragged that to Dock.

Only pulled out most of my hair.


----------

